

Nobody Goes to Art School to Make Money, so Fuck Off. - omershapira
http://medium.com/@omershapira/nobody-goes-to-art-school-to-make-money-so-fuck-off-48fee12e24c2

======
ebfe
Quite a few people go to art school to make money, and these people are
generally happy to have investors talk to them. Investors will continue to
target these sort of events for as along as this continues to be the case.

